# Seaworld trainer killed by killer whale



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's all over the news but unfortunately I'm driving. Devastated for the family of this lady and sorry for the animals. My prayers go to all the staff and the animals.

If someone can post some links.

Stay safe everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

SeaWorld trainer killed by killer whale - CNN.com

How horrible. Thoughts and prayers going out to her family.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My thoughts go out to everyone involved. 
However these are not domesticated animals. They can be dangerous, and this is a very sobering reminder of that.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

That is sad, I'm sorry for her family.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

A good reminder that these icons are not pets or performers, they are wild animals. They are big smart animals and will lash out as animals do...

My heart goes out to those experiencing this terrible loss.

Maybe Tillikum is done being a performer? The article said he has killed one person before, maybe it is time he be treated like the wild animal he is... Just my thoughts.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Although her death is unfortunate, this is a reminder that we should not keep roaming large animals such as killer whales in captivity. It is unhealthy for the whales and dangerous for their handlers. It does not surprise me in the least that a killer whale that is mentally unwell would lash out at anyone he could. The deceased trainer is not the only victim here.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

roro said:


> Although her death is unfortunate, this is a reminder that we should not keep roaming large animals such as killer whales in captivity. It is unhealthy for the whales and dangerous for their handlers. It does not surprise me in the least that a killer whale that is mentally unwell would lash out at anyone he could. The deceased trainer is not the only victim here.


Wholeheartedly agreed.


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

Very sad...But I agree with roro
And this whale is responsible for at least two more deaths, at least that's what I've read...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

When I heard the news at work today, because the TV that I can see from the kitchen plays CNN all day - I was completely heart broken, for the whale. 

How saddened I was, and still am - at the thought of these beautiful animals, being used in captivity, after being caught from the wild - to perform for Human Kinds amusement.

For pete's sake, back home in British Columbia, Killer Whales have been known to take Bull Moose off the shore, these creatures kill other whales - how in the world would anyone believe that these animals wouldn't do the same to us? Captivity or not?

Give me a break.

Now - the poor whale will be punished - for Man's Mistake.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

^^ Thats the first thing I thougth when I herd that. 

What part of "wild" dont people get? 
Wild =/= domesticated. 

Whales roam thousands of miles a year, they werent ment to live in a tiny tank.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

I feel really
Bad but I mean they are animals and unpredictable, at least he died doing something he loved( well I'm pretty sure he liked it)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Agreed Sillybunny.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Its a Killer Whale! They kill for a living. Its their thing. Taken from a big ol' ocean and forced to live in a tank is just so wrong on so many different levels.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Now there's talk amongst newscasters on whether or not the whale should be euthed... WTF?! It's a wild animal, and should be let to be wild!



> Its a Killer Whale! They kill for a living. Its their thing.



Uhhhhh, most predators do... not just whales. They don't get bonus points for creativity.
​


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> Uhhhhh, most predators do... not just whales. They don't get bonus points for creativity.
> ​


Their hunting methods do.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know why but this topic just angers me more ad more the more I hear about it.

Hmmmm...highly intelligent, predatory, migratory creatures that weigh tons kept in small pens after being taken from their natural habitat(aka the largest area on the planet: the ocean), and paraded around in front of an audience doing mindless tricks a few times a day... Hmmm, seems like they were asking for trouble. Why euthanize an animal that is merely acting as a reaction to the way it is kept? 

Another animal suffering for human pride and entertainment. I feel terrible the trainer was killed, but it really is a hazard of the job, you know that when you choose to work with these animals they are dangerous, if you still do it, it is your own fault should you get hurt or killed.
.


By the way I love being around animal lovers, a human gets killed by a captive animal and they immediately look at the situation and do not see "aww poor person, lets kill the animal that took its life", they see "aww poor wild animal kept confined for human entertainment that lashed out at a handler and is now going to suffer for something it has no control over", it makes me really happy that some people are not just thinking about the human lives here.


Rant ended, promise lol. I will be good now


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry but I have to add this, cute and playful? lol yeah as a pack of wolves...


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

well, I have mixed feelings about captured whales in captivitity
the thought of using these animals in shows for profit of the owners
but also look at how many people have learned about Orca's, and 
have been educated about them. The trainer who died, was from Idiania
and decided she wanted to work in the marine animal field at the age of 9 after watching a whale show at seaworld. (according to one article I read).
She was one of Sea Worlds most experienced trainers. And her death was
caused by drowning.

Reading about the other people who died with this whale, the one hid in the park
until after closing. The article said they found him draped over the back of the 
whale in only his underwear. they don't know if he went into the whale tank
on his own or slipped or was pulled in. (his cause of death was hypothermia)

But in all of the deaths contributed to this one whale, The whale never tried to
eat them, more of like using them for a toy. But the thing is an animal over
12,000 lbs using a less than 200 lb person as a toy, the toy is going to get hurt.

Now the problem is what to do with the whale. Some are saying to euthenize it.
some are saying return it to the ocean. Well the one in Mexico (Keiko) was 
returned to the ocean and he later died. Couldn't survive after being in captivity
so long. Retire the whale and care for it the rest of its life but you would not
be able to say put it in a tank and just leave it there with no input or interaction 
from other whales. it would be better to euthenize him if that is what the future 
holds.

These whales all have different personalities, good days and bad days according
to the article. Just like our horses, just like people. Probably just like all creatures
great or small. It was a tragic accident. But I think one that could have been
stopped before it had happened if all the warning signs had been heeded.
would not be right either,


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

this is about pilot whales. Now did this alpha male attack her
or was it something else.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

roro said:


> Although her death is unfortunate, this is a reminder that we should not keep roaming large animals such as killer whales in captivity. It is unhealthy for the whales and dangerous for their handlers. It does not surprise me in the least that a killer whale that is mentally unwell would lash out at anyone he could. The deceased trainer is not the only victim here.


Exactly. Frankly it's amazing that there aren't more frequent deaths attributed to the large marine mammals kept in captivity. LOL, I just read the rest of the replies. Nice to be among like-minded people!

^^That woman is a farking moron! Maybe it's just my phobia speaking, but there's no way in hell I would get in the water. Wild animals people... Argh.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Poor Whale. Poor human.

I feel very bad for her and her family, but call me cold-hearted, I'm more worried about the whale.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

As much as you want to hate the likes of Sea World for keeping these poor abused wild animals in captivity you might want to remember that these shows raise large quantities of money that is spent on research, rescue and rehab for all kinds of marine life.

I am going to against the grain here. He should be euthanized. He can not live back in the wild and he is a danger to his handlers.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Agreed, Trub.

This isn't the first incident of the whale killing or attempting to kill someone. In fact, there have been *three* incidents total.

The animal's dangerous and a rogue. It needs to be euthed.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm curious if it can be taught to live in the wild at this point? It would be neat to see it set free but I know that's probably a mere dream. 

The trainer was doing the one thing that she had always dreamed of. It's wonderful that she was able to fullfill her dreams and become one of the most experienced trainers at seaworld. These animals are wild and dangerous creatures that have been trained for our enjoyment. This trainer was definitely aware of the risks, and from what I've read, she had a great respect and understanding for these creatures. It was a tragic thing. I pray for her family and the whale.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I greatly disagree abou the poor whale being euth - give me a break! This whale did not ask to be caught from the wild and brought into captivity. This whale did not get to choose his life, it was forced apon him by mankind, for mankind.

He is kept from his Pod on a daily basis because he is too powerful to handle on a daily basis, and the only time he gets to be with his Pod, is during shows. Kept in a swimming pool, compared to the wild open ocean where his kind roam free.

Killer whales are dying off, the pods are shrinking day by day - these whales need to be saved and brought back to population, not killed.

My heart goes out to Tilly, I'd be angry and frustrated too.

Great post Farmpony.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Any wild animal that is in close contact with humans can potentially kill them. Just the other day there was a story on the news about a volunteer who was thoroughly beaten by one of the chimpanzee's she was cleaning up after. 

The animal does NOT need to be euthanized. Its a frickin whale. I'm actually surprised people are shocked that this happened? Animals kill, its a natural instinct. Killer Whales don't get their name because they're fluffy and cuddly. They're one of the most vicious and dangerous whales out there.

Its a wonder that all of these whales havn't cracked like a nut. These animals are used to roaming miles and miles of ocean and are now stuck in, basically an over sized swimming pool. Imagine keeping your horse in a stall for the next 10 years and see if he doesn't go a bit bonkers. I understand that the money they use goes towards research and conservation but I also can't see a single way that captivity in such small enclosures can help their mental well being.

An interesting read.

http://www.hsus.org/marine_mammals/what_are_the_issues/marine_mammals_in_captivity/


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why do we need to euthanize the whale? Just keep him were he is and stop trying to train him. Problem solved. Let him just hang out on the other size of the glass. The only reason hes been attacking people is because they're going in his tank... Stay out of his friggen tank, hmm common sence here??? 

Why is it that we know to leave most captive sharks alone, but not whales. They're mammels lets train them to do tricks and look cute.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Sadly if just leaving him in a pool alone were to be the result then I would suggest euthanasia. The whale would go completely mad after a while. With zero interaction with others of his kind and zero mental stimulation thats like locking your horse in a cell with zero interaction of any sort and expecting that to be an acceptable living situation. 

Its not healthy. Personally, I think they need to step back and rethink the way they have these animals set up. I think they need to either fully expand their living arrangements, and upgrade mental stimulation and enrichment programs, stop focusing so much on the pointless show and income and start thinking about the animals that depend on them. If they can't do that then they need to close the whale portion of seaworld and decide what to do with all of the whales.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Killer whales are dying off, the pods are shrinking day by day - these whales need to be saved and brought back to population, not killed.


Are you too stubborn to realize that having whales in captivity is probably th only way the whales in the wild have a chance? This way we can learn about them and be able to help them when they need help, etc?


And you think living in captivity with no interaction is a better life? Animals live for the moment, being euthanized is not a bad ending at all.

Are you this up in arms when they euthanize a wild bear/cougar/insert various wildlife that got too comfortable and started hunting children and pets? Are you this upset when a dog kills someone and it is euthanized?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Lucara said:


> The animal does NOT need to be euthanized. Its a frickin whale. I'm actually surprised people are shocked that this happened? Animals kill, its a natural instinct. Killer Whales don't get their name because they're fluffy and cuddly. They're one of the most vicious and dangerous whales out there.


"Killer" whales are named because they sometimes kill other whales. They are actually members of the dolphin family. If they were truly dangerous and vicious as you say, they would not be used for family oriented shows.

I am with the group that believes the whale needs to be destroyed. He cannot survive in the wild. This is the third human he has killed. What would happen should he need medical care? He's 12,000 pounds.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's possible he could survive in the wild...I think Keiko made it about 4 years, he was 26.

Keiko.com: The Rescue and Release of the World's Most Famous Whale


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> It's possible he could survive in the wild...I think Keiko made it about 4 years, he was 26.


Do we/you know anything about this specific whale other than what was in these articles? Do we know he was caught in the wild? Do we know he does not have medical reasons that prevent him from being kept in the wild?

Another risk, a whale that is used to 'playing with' humans is probably not safe to let loose so it can attack innocent swimmers on a beach. Truly wild animals need to be afraid enough of humans that they do not want to interact with them. Not want to swim up to them and hope they have food to give them.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> It's possible he could survive in the wild...I think Keiko made it about 4 years, he was 26.
> 
> Keiko.com: The Rescue and Release of the World's Most Famous Whale


That is absolutely heartbreaking. I did not realized that the whale in question actually came from the pacific a few years ago. I can't bear to imagine how much suffering he's been through since being taken from the wild into captivity for Sea World's out most pleasures. 

I still feel sorry for the trainer but I also know that nothing will change in Seaworld. Just to big of a money making deal for them to worry about the welfare of those poor animals. 

I went for the first and now know LAST time last year to Sea World. This experience has given me an entirely different view on the reality of their program.

My heart goes to the animals.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> I did not realized that the whale in question actually came from the pacific a few years ago.


Where did you read this?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do we/you know anything about this specific whale other than what was in these articles? Do we know he was caught in the wild? Do we know he does not have medical reasons that prevent him from being kept in the wild?


They were all captured in the wild.
List of captive orcas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Another article of accidents over the years
BBC News - SeaWorld trainer dies in killer whale attack in Orlando


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Wikipedia is not really a place to depend on for facts.

And per that same article you linked me to the whale in question was captured more than just a few years ago. 1983 it quite a few years ago, not just a few.

That article also talks about pregnant whales at various captive locations so I would say that they are ALL not caught.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Wikipedia is not really a place to depend on for facts.


You are correct, it is not typical my choice of info either, but if you have anything else that beats WK, please do share it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My2Geldings said:


> That is absolutely heartbreaking. I did not realized that the whale in question actually came from the pacific a few years ago. I can't bear to imagine how much suffering he's been through since being taken from the wild into captivity for Sea World's out most pleasures.


No - the whale is named Tilikum. This is the third human death he has been associated with. Not all at Sea World. He's been water parks since at least 1991 -



In 1991, a marine biology student and part-time trainer fell into his tank in Canada and was dragged under by Tilikum. The whale and two females blocked her from getting out of the pool and tossed her back and forth in the air between them like a toy.

In 1999, there was a case so bizarre it made headlines around the world: A man sneaked into Tilikum's pool at SeaWorld and his naked corpse was found the next day splayed on the whale's back.


Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/2010/02/24/2010-02-24_killer_whale_kills_trainer_at_orlandos_sea_world.html#ixzz0gZ36zy8z


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

mls said:


> No - the whale is named Tilikum. http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...iner_at_orlandos_sea_world.html#ixzz0gZ36zy8z


Yes, and he is in the first link near the bottom


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

frontline: a whale of a business: inside seaworld: the tilikum transaction

Here is an article regarding when and how sea world obtained him. It looks like Iceland will not allow him to be returned to the wild.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My2Geldings said:


> Yes, and he is in the first link near the bottom


You mentioned he came from the Pacific a few years ago. I was just giving you more current information and resources.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Yes, and he is in the first link near the bottom


Yes, where it says things that dispute what you have posted:



> He was captured near Iceland in November 1983 at about two years of age.





> Since his arrival at SeaWorld, Tilikum has sired many calves with many different females. His first calf, born in Orlando, was to Katina. Katina gave birth to Taku on September 9, 1993. Tillikum's other calves are: Nyar (born 1993, died 1996), Unna (1996), Sumar (1998), Tuar (1999), Tekoa (2000), Nakai (2001), Kohana (2002), Ikaika (2002), Skyla (2004), and Malia (2007). In 1999, Tillikum began training for artificial insemination (AI). In early 2000, Kasatka who resides at SeaWorld San Diego was artificially inseminated using his sperm. She gave birth to Tillikum's son, Nakai, on September 1, 2001. On May 3, 2002, another female in San Diego, named Takara, bore Tilikum's calf through artificial insemination.


That proves two things - first being that there are lots of captive born Orca whales, they are not ALL caught. And secondly, and really the most important, captive whales are serving a great purpose of increasing the whale population.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> frontline: a whale of a business: inside seaworld: the tilikum transaction
> 
> Here is an article regarding when and how sea world obtained him. It looks like Iceland will not allow him to be returned to the wild.


Thanks farmpony. That is absolutely heartbreaking. Poor animal.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I think it must be torture for whales to live in such a small environment. We need to find another way to fund research etc.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

mls said:


> You mentioned he came from the Pacific a few years ago. I was just giving you more current information and resources.


Absolutely, you misunderstood the emotion behind my reply. It was appreciative.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Juniper said:


> I think it must be torture for whales to live in such a small environment. We need to find another way to fund research etc.


Um, so is it torture that your horse does not have 100s and thousands of acres to roam free on?

Is it torture if my house is only 1300sqft when other people have much huger homes?


And do you have a good idea on how to fund research?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm curious though, they are breeding all these whales in captivity, where do they all go? That's a lot of really big animals.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Um, so is it torture that your horse does not have 100s and thousands of acres to roam free on?
> 
> Is it torture if my house is only 1300sqft when other people have much huger homes?
> 
> ...


Objection! Your honor, poster is clearly badgering the other poster! :lol:


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Always behind. I suppose you have a point there. My horse has a huge pasture but he rarely uses it. Hangs out near the gate most of the time. There are some mustangs from the wild at our barn who live in one of the corrals and go in stalls at night and they seem pretty happy.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm curious though, they are breeding all these whales in captivity, where do they all go? That's a lot of really big animals.


Now that is a good question. And Google failed to find an answer.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Juniper said:


> Always behind. I suppose you have a point there. My horse has a huge pasture but he rarely uses it. Hangs out near the gate most of the time. There are some mustangs from the wild at our barn who live in one of the corrals and go in stalls at night and they seem pretty happy.


Laugh, same with mine! Darn things would rather hang out in their stalls most of the time. Silly horses.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I can take a little badgering. lol And I live in a fairly small house, less to clean and less room to hoard junk. Less taxes to pay when we get older too! Big barn, small house, that's my motto!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I'm curious though, they are breeding all these whales in captivity, where do they all go? That's a lot of really big animals.


Interesting eh. I agree. 

That should be left for a different topic but even if it were to rebuild a population of animal that was going instinct, should we really be bringing them back to place them behind glass to be looked at all day?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My2Geldings said:


> Interesting eh. I agree.
> 
> That should be left for a different topic but even if it were to rebuild a population of animal that was going instinct, should we really be bringing them back to place them behind glass to be looked at all day?


Do you mean extinct?

Bald eagles were on the endangered list for many years. Breeding them in captity helped to increase their numbers. These days they have been upgraded to a "proctected" status. Humans aided the population with the interverntion.

Back to topic.

No matter how we feel - there are individuals with much more understanding of the issues involved. They need to be the ones to make the decision to destroy this whale - or not.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

mls said:


> Do you mean extinct?


Yes! thank you!



mls said:


> Bald eagles were on the endangered list for many years. Breeding them in captity helped to increase their numbers. These days they have been upgraded to a "proctected" status. Humans aided the population with the interverntion.


 Yes but where at the eagles now? were they able to be sent back to the wild? because the wild whales that were caught are now permanent residents of our communities and I'm sure they would have it differently. 



mls said:


> No matter how we feel - there are individuals with much more understanding of the issues involved. They need to be the ones to make the decision to destroy this whale - or not.


...and you're right. What a position to be in.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The _children_ of the eagles in captivity have been reintroduced to the wild. The ones captured/rescued are usually physically unable to return, for one reason or another.

The problem with returning any animal to the wild that lives in a family unit, is that their particular family may not be able to be found, especially if the animal has been in captivity for many years. Killer whales do not do well alone.

They returned Keiko (the orca in Free Willy) to the wild, and he died fairly soon. He had no natural defenses against the parasites that a regular wild orca takes in stride. He also didn't have the right skill sets to feed himself properly because he'd been captured as a youngster, and orcas learn how to hunt from their mothers and siblings.

The idea in _theory_ is nice and gives us warm fuzzies, but the idea in practice isn't feasible.

That orca is obviously unhappy and dangerous. Those who know him best should be the ones making the decisions regarding his future, no one else.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Yes but where at the eagles now? were they able to be sent back to the wild? because the wild whales that were caught are now permanent residents of our communities and I'm sure they would have it differently.
> 
> 
> > Yes. There is a reserve really close to my house. I actually see a bald eagle fly over my house 2 to 3 times a week. I've even had fish "drop out of the sky" because of an eagle. The river is less then a mile from me and there has been about 2 different eagle "couples" nesting there for a few years now. I've even gotten to see them "dance" in the sky when they lock together to do whatever birds do.
> ...


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Euthanize him??? Seriously??? He didn't EAT the people, we can't be sure that he even MEANT to kill them. We are talking about an animal that was born in the wild right? Not a serial killer who plots to take over the world one trainer at a time in his fishbowl. 

It's sad that the trainer died but even WE run a risk of death riding our horses. Which is funny because there are probably a lot more deaths a year from horse related accidents than Whales killing their trainers. The same with dog attacks and they are so called "domesticated" animals. We run more of a danger walking down the street in a bad neighborhood than any of those from HUMANS!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Euthanize him??? Seriously??? He didn't EAT the people, we can't be sure that he even MEANT to kill them. We are talking about an animal that was born in the wild right? Not a serial killer who plots to take over the world one trainer at a time in his fishbowl.
> 
> It's sad that the trainer died but even WE run a risk of death riding our horses. Which is funny because there are probably a lot more deaths a year from horse related accidents than Whales killing their trainers. The same with dog attacks and they are so called "domesticated" animals. We run more of a danger walking down the street in a bad neighborhood than any of those from HUMANS!


 
If a horse or dog kills someone - there is not a third chance. Ever. This was "strike three" for this whale.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys brought up yet another perspective on my insight on animals in captivity. Great posts everyone, really appreciated reading through all of them.

ShutUpJoe, it's true he didn't eat this lady but what he did was also fatal. Who knows what caused this to occur in the first place(stress, defence, mistake?), who knows and I think it might just be something we will never get an answer for. Regardless of the reason, I'm sure they will be able to figure out if whether or not if he is still fit to stay in captivity but since he can't be brought back to where he came from from a legal perspective(and it has been so many years), what other options could there be?

As everyone else posted, tho we may or may not agree with what they decide to do with this poor guy, they are the ones with the education and experience to handle it. I just pray it turns out to be something positive for him.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

The reason any wild animal roams thousands of miles is to search for food. If the food would come to them they would not roam. I think the whales have adapted very well to captivity due to their intelligence. The best thing places like sea world does is bring whales to peoples lives. Very few people would care about whales if they couldn't see them up close. People will not work to protect something that they have no access to so that is the reason whales are kept in captivity and why they should be kept still. 

As far as the whale being euthanized, I think he probably needs to be for the safety of the people that work with these animals.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

mls- Yes but he isn't a dog. That wasn't my point. He's a WILD animal.


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Who is to say that when he is put back into the wild and he survives that he wont kill another person? 
He has already shown he is a danger.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Crimsonhorse01 said:


> Who is to say that when he is put back into the wild and he survives that he wont kill another person?
> He has already shown he is a danger.


What are the chances he's going to get that close to a human in the wild?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076504/


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> What are the chances he's going to get that close to a human in the wild?


If he had always been wild I would agree with you.

But he has lived and worked around humans for 27 years. He considers humans a source of food.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

To continue on the rumors or suspicions, I got this from one of the forums I frequent. The particular section this was taken from is specifically about Sea World.

"There was a Sea World representative on a Tampa news station this morning saying that when the Shamu show reopens Tilikum will likely be part of it. Whether this guy had the authority to say that is not known to me, his title was not given and it was just a quick interview. Remember this was all just a tragic accident. Just like the time in 1991 with the same whale".

Here is the link: http://www.myfoxorlando.com/dpp/news/orange_news/022510-SeaWorld-procedures

Let's see what happens.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

First of all; I am very sorry for the family of the trainer that died.

Second: Cold hearted as it sounds my first thought after the aftermath of media attention was "Wow, that huge whale has only killed 3 people in the past 10 years?" 

I'm sorry but I would think that if the animal in question was truely lashing out and attacking he would have killed more often, or more people... I mean its not like he was locked up away from everyone behind glass he he killed whenever he got the chance.... he was out preforming daily (however many days a week they do that at seaworld). 

He had many opprotunities to strike out.... but didn't.

I think your more likely to be killed by a captive preforming lion, tiger, or bear than a killer whale... but what do I know :lol:


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> The reason any wild animal roams thousands of miles is to search for food. If the food would come to them they would not roam.


That is untrue. These animals do not roam for food, they roam to breed and raise their young, also to escape the changing seasons, they migrate just like birds.

So they will not stop roaming if the food comes to them, and I guarantee they prefer to hunt for their food, to kill it themselves and eat more than just fish all of the time. How would you like to have hamburgers for every single meal every day of your life?

In nature you also see them engaging in playful behavior with their prey, they play with it before they eat it, they obviously enjoy this very much. Whales are carnivores and hunters, what do hunters like to do? Hunt.

Plus with the internet so highly available these days(much more so than SeaWorld) it is easy for the public to learn about and see whales, to read about their plight, much more educational than teaching children that wales are side show pets.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The thing I have read about this particular whale's involvement in the other two deaths is interesting. It's very vague as to what part he actually played in the first attack. There were 2 dominant females also involved. One whale grabbed the trainer while the other 2 would not allow him to get out of the water. That to me just sounds like a very natural attack method for a pod of killer whales. It doesn't really say WHICH whale did what. It also says that those two pregnant females were very aggressive towards Tilikum. And then with the naked male...Naked male? Noone was there, no witnesses... who knows what really happened.


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Food for thought....



> In 1991, a trainer died after falling into a tank with Tilikum and two other whales at Sealand of the Pacific, a theme park in Canada. In 1999, a homeless man sneaked into the whale tank at Sea World in Orlando after hours. The man died of hypothermia, although bruises and bite marks suggest that the orca may have had a role in his death.


Sea World tragedy: How common are 'killer whale' attacks? / The Christian Science Monitor - CSMonitor.com

Ok, so we don't even know for sure that he killed the homeless man?



> "Rescuers were not able to immediately jump in and render assistance" to Brancheau due to Tilikum's "aggressive nature."


Sea World trainer killed: Killer whale at SeaWorld Orlando pulled trainer by ponytail; rescuers delayed by aggressive orca - OrlandoSentinel.com

Again, why was this whale such a huge danger concer? Was he more overly agressive than the others? 
I was just wondering, does anyone have any information as to why they felt he was such a danger? :-|


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Honeysuga said:


> That is untrue. These animals do not roam for food, they roam to breed and raise their young, also to escape the changing seasons, they migrate just like birds.
> 
> So they will not stop roaming if the food comes to them, and I guarantee they prefer to hunt for their food, to kill it themselves and eat more than just fish all of the time. How would you like to have hamburgers for every single meal every day of your life?
> 
> ...


Great post!



farmpony84 said:


> The thing I have read about this particular whale's involvement in the other two deaths is interesting. It's very vague as to what part he actually played in the first attack. There were 2 dominant females also involved. One whale grabbed the trainer while the other 2 would not allow him to get out of the water. That to me just sounds like a very natural attack method for a pod of killer whales. It doesn't really say WHICH whale did what. It also says that those two pregnant females were very aggressive towards Tilikum. And then with the naked male...Naked male? Noone was there, no witnesses... who knows what really happened.


Again, some really good points. When you look at sharks and their natural instincts, it's been known for years that any human gone out swimming in the wrong place ,at the wrong time can cause some disastrous or fatal injuries.

You made the point that since 87(I believe), he has had hundreds thousands of opportunities where he would have easily "attacked" or eaten the people who have been working with him. I would like to think that maybe(just maybe, they are mammals-not that it would have anything to do with it??? maybe?), there was a trigger earlier on that day that led to him attacking the trainer, might not have been coincidence or was it?

....leaves a lot of room for thinking.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

As far as killing the whale I could go either way. On the one hand he has a history of killing people but on the other hand he gets handled every day and has only killed 3 people and one of them they just found in his pen and nobody knows what happened. You can't blame a killer whale for killing. I think it would matter more what his behavior is on a day to day basis.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Great post!
> 
> You made the point that since 87(I believe), he has had hundreds thousands of opportunities where he would have easily "attacked" or eaten the people who have been working with him. I would like to think that maybe(just maybe, they are mammals-not that it would have anything to do with it??? maybe?), *there was a trigger earlier on that day* that led to him attacking the trainer, might not have been coincidence or was it?
> 
> ....leaves a lot of room for thinking.


You know... when the weather is about to turn bad... my otherwise sane and gentle horses become flaming idiots! Eye Rolling, snorting, prancing, kicking at imaginary monsters...squeeling....


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I think if they are going to keep using whales in these shows they need to look at what kind of tanks they're keeping them in. These are big animals so logic suggests they need big tanks. Intelligent animals as well as plenty of enviroment stimulation in the tank. From what I've seen on the tanks they are relatively small and not that interesting from a whale's point of view. Look at other tanks, they have rocks and interesting things for the fish, eels, sharks etc so why don't these whales have the same thing when they're probably the most intelligent thing in the park?


----------



## FlyinSoLow (Jan 5, 2010)

Lis said:


> I think if they are going to keep using whales in these shows they need to look at what kind of tanks they're keeping them in. These are big animals so logic suggests they need big tanks. Intelligent animals as well as plenty of enviroment stimulation in the tank. From what I've seen on the tanks they are relatively small and not that interesting from a whale's point of view. Look at other tanks, they have rocks and interesting things for the fish, eels, sharks etc so why don't these whales have the same thing when they're probably the most intelligent thing in the park?


Don't forget the tanks they are preforming in are NOT where they are usually kept . (if you knew that I am sorry)


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

I did don't worry.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Y'all are aware that killer whales aren't actual whales, right? They're orcas; a larger member of the dolphin family.

So their cousin is Flipper, not Monstro. :wink:


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I did know that but I needed a reminder.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Y'all are aware that killer whales aren't actual whales, right? They're orcas; a larger member of the dolphin family.
> 
> So their cousin is Flipper, not Monstro. :wink:


and flipper is capable of killing a shark!...he's a bad dude!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> and flipper is capable of killing a shark!...he's a bad dude!


Yep, and orcas hate sharks as much as their smaller cousins. BIG, bad dudes! :lol:

Just as an aside, because it's interesting and kinda weird considering how this orca's trainer died, orcas will often hold a seal or other animal under water to drown it. Not saying he did or didn't do that, but they're certainly intelligent enough and capable of it.

I like orcas and dolphins quite a bit and they're both fairly people oriented, even out in the wild. A pod of orcas or dolphins will race alongside a boat and even come in close for a good look at the people on board. 

Interesting creatures, and orcas are quite beautiful.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Yep, and orcas hate sharks as much as their smaller cousins. BIG, bad dudes! :lol:
> 
> Just as an aside, because it's interesting and kinda weird considering how this orca's trainer died, orcas will often hold a seal or other animal under water to drown it. Not saying he did or didn't do that, but they're certainly intelligent enough and capable of it.


Correct me if I'm wrong but, I believe the Orca's are actually THE MOST intelligent of the sea mammals. I believe that is why the are the most effective hunters. They actually have a very methodical way of attacking their pray and will actually think things out.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I believe that's been found to be true, farmpony.

After all, every member of the dolphin family is highly intelligent. They put dolphin intelligence up there close to human.

Orcas don't learn to hunt by instinct, they learn by example. Just like all highly intelligent mammals.

Orcas are family oriented, and learn how to hunt from their mother and older siblings. Unlike many mammals who strike out on their own once they're weaned, orcas stay with their family unit their whole lives, males as well as females.

They'll occasionally go out on their own to hunt or mate, but they live with their pod until they die. Which is why it's almost never successful to return an orca to the wild. Their family pods are rarely ever found again.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually if any of you had watched the news you would of seen an animal behavioralist speaking. To a whale when he/she bonds with a trainer the whale feels like the trainer belongs to him. Most animal behavioralists think that he was jelaous that she had her back turned away and he wanted to play. He showed all the chacteristics of playing, not killing. IMHO he should be placed in a nice big tank in sea world without performing. Also Seaworld has been recongnized for their outstanding work with the whales. i went swimming with the Beluga whales while I was there and they listened to every signal. Yes there would be some species extinct without zoos and Seaworld.

Just my 2 cents.

It is very sad yes. while there over the summer I met that trainer she worked with Beluga whales too and when I went swimming with them she was the one who was with me.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

That's totally tragic. I'm really sorry for the trainer, but these are whales animals and animals are unpredictable. We shouldn't humanize them too much. It makes me feel actually pretty frustrated that people sometimes forget that and then when an accident happens they throw all their fury to the poor animal and decide to put his down. I'm with ShutUpJoe - he isn't a serial killer but an animal who can't understand that it's isn't ok to kill someone. Even tho I understand this trainer was very experienced and know what she did, but still... he's just an animal.

I hope they won't euthanize him because of fury caused by this case. If they decide to do that, I hope they've checked also reasons behind the case and consider it's really the best way for the whale to go, not for the people who are driven by furious feelings and want to revenge her. (I know that sounds perhaps a bit cold-hearted, of course I respect that lady and I'm sorry for the way she had passed out, but like I said he's an animal without a consciousness like people have and couldn't be punished like a human killer).

I'm also with Speed Racer with it that people who know him should do the final decision.

Otherwise I refrain to comment about the captured/wild whales thing. That's an interesting topic to read but I don't have personally knowledge enough that I'd participate.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I just watched the news about this incident, where they spoke with the higher up's of Sea World and they wont euthanize him, he is far to valuable to their breeding program and to ensuring the future of Killer Whales.

They did make an interesting comment - about how they had specific rules about no trainers for Tilly - all he is meant to do, is splash the audience with his tail, and that's that. So my question is...if that was a rule there, why did he have a Trainer? 

They also stated, that Killer Whales are very social animals who need to have their daily interaction with their pod...and Tilly, does not have that - so they need to find a way to accomodate Tilly's needs...which he desperately needs.

The fact of the matter is, he is a Killer Whale - who needs his pod. This very sociable creature, is not being given, what he needs! So therefore - we have incidents such as this.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Another tragic thing is was it was during "Lunch with Shamu" There were about 20 kids there who saw.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Y'all are aware that killer whales aren't actual whales, right? They're orcas; a larger member of the dolphin family.
> 
> So their cousin is Flipper, not Monstro. :wink:


Misinformation....

7. Are whales related to dolphins? Yes, dolphins are a kind of whale, so all dolphins are whales, but not all whales are dolphins. Other kinds of whales (that are not dolphins) include baleen whales (like gray whales and humpbacks), sperm whales, porpoises, river dolphins, beluga whales and narwhals, and beaked whales. For more information on whales, view the _Baleen Whales_, _Beluga Whale_, _Bottlenose Dolphin_, _Killer Whale_, and _Toothed Whales _infobooks. 

Straight form the Sea World Website. Go to "Ask Shamu" you will find tons of information.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

If they plan on euthanizing him, I would like to see them attempt to release him first. At least then he has a fighting chance at life instead of being killed for being what he is. If he doesn't make it in the wild, he would have been killed anyway, at least this way he has the chance at life.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

They are worried he will contaminate the ocean... they will not release him.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Such a waste of meat...


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

I think people need to realize that this IS a wild animal and if you choose to interact with it then you are stating that you understand this and anyone who goes into this profesion is risking their lives on a daily basis. I feel bad that I went to one of these shows...I'll just go to hawii if I want to see a dolphin next time :lol:. And who knows that the whale wasn't just playing with her? They train them to do stuff like that(a little bit nicer though) right? If they want to educate people they should like, take whale watching boats out to see and show people the whales in their natural inviorment and tell them about them there.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

SeaWorld said that they WILL NOT be euthing Tilikum, because the trainers know the risk that is involved when working with an animal like this. I think that it's an incredible stance on their part, and I applaud them for it.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> SeaWorld said that they WILL NOT be euthing Tilikum, because the trainers know the risk that is involved when working with an animal like this. I think that it's an incredible stance on their part, and I applaud them for it.


 *aplauds*


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I'm just going by my local news station here, but in there morning broadcast they said that nobody was allowed to go in the tank with this particular whale, only stand outside it and ask him to perform tricks. They said that the whale is known for aggressive tendencies towards humans. The woman that got killed by him was standing outside his tank, asking him for tricks and he caught her by the pony tail and dragged her in with him. Even some of the visitors that witnessed it said that he seemed to be agitated right from the get go. 
While I sympathize with the family of the woman killed and hate that it happened, I feel quiet strongly that she knew the risk (especially with this particular whale, since nobody was allowed in the cage). Why aren't we asking Sea World why this whale, that is obviously stressed and agitated, is forced to go out daily and perform in front of lots of people! They shouldn't be able to take the easy way out and just kill him. I think they should be forced to work it out...maybe that will discourage them from pushing animals into more than what they are capable of. We all know that even dealing with our horses that we HAVE to listen to them. Not all are suited for the same things. It should be up to Sea World now to keep him healthy and engaged, and being responsible for his mental well-being. You can't tell me that bystanders could tell that the whale was agitated and professional trainers couldn't.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

sandy2u1 said:


> I'm just going by my local news station here, but in there morning broadcast they said that nobody was allowed to go in the tank with this particular whale, only stand outside it and ask him to perform tricks. They said that the whale is known for aggressive tendencies towards humans. The woman that got killed by him was standing outside his tank, asking him for tricks and he caught her by the pony tail and dragged her in with him. Even some of the visitors that witnessed it said that he seemed to be agitated right from the get go.
> While I sympathize with the family of the woman killed and hate that it happened, I feel quiet strongly that she knew the risk (especially with this particular whale, since nobody was allowed in the cage). Why aren't we asking Sea World why this whale, that is obviously stressed and agitated, is forced to go out daily and perform in front of lots of people! They shouldn't be able to take the easy way out and just kill him. I think they should be forced to work it out...maybe that will discourage them from pushing animals into more than what they are capable of. We all know that even dealing with our horses that we HAVE to listen to them. Not all are suited for the same things. It should be up to Sea World now to keep him healthy and engaged, and being responsible for his mental well-being. You can't tell me that bystanders could tell that the whale was agitated and professional trainers couldn't.


agreed, if SeaWorld knew that this whale was aggitated and they didn't allow anybody in with him, why didn't they go about fixing the problem instead of forcing him to continure to perform?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, why didn't they give him time to reach a much more calm and rational level before making him perform again and again? Big accident waiting to happen, and it did, and someone died as a result.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*News Review*

Free the killer whale - CNN.com

This was a view posted on CNN. 

_*Editor's note:* Jane Velez-Mitchell hosts "Issues with Jane Velez-Mitchell," a topical event-driven show with a wide range of viewpoints that airs every night on HLN at 7 p.m. ET. An animal activist, she is a member of the board of Animal Cruelty Investigations and a member of PETA. _
*New York (CNN)* -- When it comes to animal exploitation -- follow the money. Using animals for entertainment is big business, plain and simple. The killer whale Tilikum has helped SeaWorld sell millions of dollars worth of tickets.
In the process this highly intelligent, social creature has gone through what we can only assume is hell. The hell is called confinement. Veteran whale trainer Dawn Brancheau was killed February 22 when the 12,300-pound killer whale dragged her into a tank at the park and held her underwater long enough to drown her. It happened in front of a crowd, just as she was rubbing the whale after a show.
As talking heads debate this avoidable tragedy, few pause to reflect on where it all started. It began in the oceans off Iceland. That's where Tilikum was born. He was born free, free to swim up to 100 miles a day, as killer whales are known to do in the wild.
His idyllic life turned into a living hell in 1983. That's when he was captured. Capture of a wild animal is invariably traumatic. He was put in a small pen. After a stint in a Canadian aquarium that ended in tragedy when a trainer was killed by Tilikum and two other whales, the animal was transferred to SeaWorld in Orlando, Florida.
Tragedy struck again. First a man who sneaked into SeaWorld was found dead on Tilikum's back. Now, the experienced trainer is dead -- a horrific and violent death.
Tilikum has spent more than a quarter of a century swimming in circles, in a space that critics say would be equivalent to keeping a human being in a bathtub. Would you get resentful, angry, maybe even a little rageful and psychotic if you were kept in a bathtub-sized tank forced to swim in circles for more than 25 years?
The time has come to free Tilikum. Brazil and Chile are just two countries that have created huge coastal sanctuaries, some running thousands of miles, where whales like Tilikum can return to an active life, one in which they can frolic and explore. This is how nature intended these creatures to live.
Zoos and animal amusement attractions use the cover of "science" to justify their shows. Getting a whale to splash kids with water is not science. SeaWorld says it supports wildlife conservation, research and education and has rescued thousands of stranded and sick animals. While many of the handlers are undoubtedly well-intentioned and love the animals, the fact is that parks such as SeaWorld are money-making operations. It's about profit.
There are many ways to help save the whales. Organizations like Sea Shepard, Greenpeace, The International Fund for Animal Welfare, the Humane Society and -- yes -- People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals all campaign in various ways to stop the decimation of whales and other intelligent creatures of the sea.
SeaWorld needs to stop using Tilikum to breed. He's reportedly sired 17 calves, some of which have not survived. Those that do survive become part of the system of exploitation for profit.
Nature did not put whales on this earth to splash kids while stuck in a pen. This is the 21st century. It is time to change.
_The opinions expressed in this commentary are solely those of Jane Velez-Mitchell._


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry for the double post.

Now thinking about it some more. They had problems with him once before, from then on they sent him down to Sea World. Did those trainers ever actually even find out when he first got there, that they had had an incident with him in the past?

Makes me wonder...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Sorry for the double post.
> 
> Now thinking about it some more. They had problems with him once before, from then on they sent him down to Sea World. Did those trainers ever actually even find out when he first got there, that they had had an incident with him in the past?
> 
> Makes me wonder...


From what I've read, SeaWorld was very aware of the incident as it had just occured when they began the permit processes to have all three whales that were involved in the first instance transferred to their facilities.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> From what I've read, SeaWorld was very aware of the incident as it had just occured when they began the permit processes to have all three whales that were involved in the first instance transferred to their facilities.


No no, I know Sea World itself knew, but wondered if those specific trainers who worked with him had been told of the whales previous history?


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

I think the whale has learned to enjoy wearing dead people like scarves. Hopefully this trait will not be passed on to all his calves or Sea World will have to change their show. You couldn't pay me enough money in the world to train a predatory animal of that size and magnitude. I saw the show repeatedly when I was younger. My parents had family season passes. I honestly have had reoccurring nightmares of being in the water with killer whales ever since. We don't look that different from seals their natural prey. An animal has hardwired instincts that can not be trained out. I've seen my loving sweet dog catch a wild rabbit shake it and kill it. He wasn't ever trained to do that. He wasn't driven by hunger. He was hardwired to chase and kill. The instinct is part of him. Whales have thier own instincts. Drowning seals may be one of them. The whole thing really creeps me out!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Well said SnowKicker. I like your name, we in snowy Montana can relate.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

This is the latest news:

SeaWorld to keep orca - Environment- msnbc.com


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I find this whole situation incredibly sad for both the trainer, and the orca.

Growing up not all that far from Friday Harbor, Wa, it was not uncommon to see pods of killer whales swimming past on my daily ferry rides. There where several occasions where the ferry engines were cut to allow the pod to move out because their were calves in the group.

To the best I can understand, since details are scant, none of these incidences revolving around Tillikum sound like hunting behavior. Look at the clip someone posted on here of the whales going after a pelican. They drug it done and drowned it, yes. After which they proceeded to tear it apart and eat some of it before the handlers were able to get them out of the tank. If you read the information posted about the clip, the whales went backstage, regurgitated the pelican along with some fish, and then circled and waited, seeming to be attempting to attract more birds down to the water. This is highly intelligent, *ADAPTIVE* hunting skills. These animals are making do with what they have to follow their natural hunting instincts within the limits of their captivity.

Even in the questionable case with the naked man found floating in the pool, Tillikum did not make attempts to eat his "victims", even when completely unattended in the middle of the night when he had every opportunity to. Nothing about these attacks strike me as hunting behavior with these animals, just terrible, tragic, _accidents_. 

And for those speaking of the misery Tillikum faces kept in captivity, I have yet to find anywhere it is stated that Tillikum is kept in solitude or not with other whales? I know next to nothing of whales estrus, but being that he has been used extensively for breeding, one would assume he retains enough natural social instinct around other whales to be successful in this. He also performs in the tank with several other whales at the same time - something that would not be possible for a dangerous animal half maddened by it's solitude. 

Bottom line, as far as I see it, he is a large, dominant male animal used for breeding, and there will inherently be some risk in working with such an animal, no different than some of our difficult to handle stallions. A horse often outweighs us my several thousand pounds and many of us know how easily that can accidentally cause us harm, even when none is remotely intended by our domesticated friends. A dominant male whale is several times the size of our horses - to have had three accidents in ten years is to my mind an amazingly good track record and a credit to the care Sea World does take in handling these animals.

No, I don't like that the animals are kept in captivity and I don't think any of it is an ideal situation, but I don't see that Tillikum is a ticking time bomb and that release or euthanasia are the only options at this point either.


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^It was stated in oral reports (I live in Florida, so it was big news) that he IS kept in solitude because he is very aggressive with other pod members, and he is also so large, so he could easily become a bully.

I too saw the show as a little kid (I actually burst into tears because we couldn't get a seat close enough) and I still think its pretty cool, albeit a little stupid for people who swim with killer whales (who hunt seals) to wear grey wetsuits with some blue splashed here and there....I wouldn't be surprised if a killer whale did mistake this trainer for a tasty meal.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I did the VIP tour at SeaWorld last summer. We fed the dolphins and the stingrays, we had lunch with Shamu, watched the dolphin show, the sea lion show, and the killer whale show. It was a VERY enjoyable day. Our tour guide gave us a very educational tour, my son was very interested, asked TONS of questions and paid attention the entire time. 

It IS an amusement park and for the most part people just go for the fun of it, but it is also a HUGE learning experience.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think the captive killer whales are of the subspecies that prey on mammals. Apparently the 3 subspecies very rarely prey on animals outside their normal prey niche (mammals or fish). So I don't think the trainers are in danger in the sense of being mistaken for a normal prey animal. The whole "12,000 pound bored whale" danger is a whole other deal. 

This website has some interesting information. CMS: Orcinus orca, Killer whale


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know how those whales don't go insane in such confined area's. We went to Sea World in San Diego several times and I always thought the pools were just to dang small. I don't get when they are allowed to get out and just be whales. It'd be like keeping me in a 12x12 room asking me to stand up and sit down on command.


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

Those creatures must live in the wild, not in a little aquarium!


----------



## DutchHorse (Sep 16, 2007)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> I don't think the captive killer whales are of the subspecies that prey on mammals. Apparently the 3 subspecies very rarely prey on animals outside their normal prey niche (mammals or fish). So I don't think the trainers are in danger in the sense of being mistaken for a normal prey animal. The whole "12,000 pound bored whale" danger is a whole other deal.
> 
> This website has some interesting information. CMS: Orcinus orca, Killer whale


You say if anything goes wrong, that we're on the menu too?????


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

No, I'm just saying that it's unlikely he's started to look at people as food. Possibly toys, but not food. It may have been frustration, boredom, mistake, any number of other things that caused this whale to attack. There's really no way to tell. Just like when our horses do something crazy that doesn't have an obvious reason behind it. I'm amazed that their hasn't been more attacks given the environment of these whales.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

I cried when I heard this story. I wasn't aware that he had killed another person before?
I knew a whale in another state did but not this one. Of course they said that he wasnt going to be killed or turned into the wild because they said that he could of saw something and so he grabbed her..
These things are accidents that poor creature needs to still be treated like one of the other whales..
I heard that also he wasn't used to such things like a pony tail and that kinda thing I was watchng it on the news the other night with my boyfriend.


----------

